# Dog Cloning and Would You Own One



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

So I just read this article about South Korea's Sooam Biotech Research Foundation, a pioneer in dog cloning.
By the end of 2015, the Foundation will have cloned 550 dogs for various purposes, including canines that carry out security tasks at customs and airports. 
Now if this was commercialized would you buy a cloned pup of a champion GSD ? I mean you would know about its ability, health, longevity etc...up front.
Also would you keep your dogs DNA so you can clone him/her after their passing ?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

There are so many variables that it would never be the same dog. And would it really be fiscally possible? 
If money was no object, I would not do to the moral implications of cloning.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It would be pretty close. Not the exact same but its likely you'd see so many similarities it would be eerie. Even dogs closely linebred often act very similar and their genetics would be significantly different by comparison.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

No way.It creeps me out!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

As much as I'd love to have my dog "live in", so to speak, I'd rather just eventually adopt another one instead. There are so many needy animals out there that, I, personally, don't see the point in just replacing mine with a clone when I could give an existing dog a home instead.

The same applies to clones of other dogs as well.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it would be feasible on the commercial side of things, like police work, military, S&R .... I'm conflicted if I would clone one of my previous dogs, we always have that one great dog that maybe we wished we could have back (money and religious beliefs aside) if offered I might consider it (to be truthful). My Niece works in Bio-Med computing research (she's the one that brought it up) and as scientist she would have no moral problem with it, but for an average Joe it can be difficult to grasp


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The only moral issue id have with it is there are often health complications as a result of the procedures. Often they have to clone several embryos because many will be sickly and not make it to full term or be born with other complications. Those throw aways would be a byproduct of your attempt to get however many healthy clones you could. Thats the only reservation id have. Mitochondrial dna would be different too unless you could get donor eggs from the original mother.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

> Now if this was commercialized would you buy a cloned pup of a champion GSD ?


No. In the UK at least, 'champion' GSD's are often arch-backed cripples whose owners and breeders should be ashamed of themselves.



> Also would you keep your dogs DNA so you can clone him/her after their passing ?


Nah, that'd be boring. Much better to get new personalities entering your life and remembering the old personality of your dog that has passed away.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never. I want to keep the passed on dogs in my memory the way they were and where they are and not try to revive them. It is exciting to start with a brand new dog and respect that dog for whoever he/she is instead of comparing to the "original".


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah I wouldn't clone my dog, I don't want another dog dying at 6 years old.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I would. When they get it right. Only for the elimination of health issues. 

Environmentally, it would be a different dog IMO. What they are exposed to, training, lifestyle etc. You would not have the same dog. Look at how much our lifestyles change every 12 years or so. Different situations - different results.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I can't remember whether it was Radio Lab or This American Life but there was a segment about a guy who cloned his favorite bull. The bull was sweet and affectionate (not typical of bulls) so when he died the family wanted another. The new bull had a completely different personality. It was an interesting story for anyone thinking of cloning their beloved pet.


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think thats just crazy. If you think you need to clone your dog because you just cant live without him/her or whatever, then you have major issues.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Isn't South Korea where "rescues" are getting their dogs raised for food from and importing to US? Weird that they'd want to clone dogs, too. But, no, I would not want a clone. 

The dog would never be exactly the same- sure similar mannerisms, temperament, behaviors, but the "essence" of the dog is gone when it dies. 

Also, genetics and inheritance are more complicated than cloning alone. Identical twins are not the same. I've met many, and am best friends with a pair of them, none of them are the same exact person, my friends are identical genetically but with quite different personalities including talents, skills, what kind of work the do, etc. There are many similarities between twins but the essence of the person, what makes them, them, is still very different.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

No. So many dogs out there that I have yet to meet.
A think the expectations would be high and a burden to the dog. Psychologically, I think the human needs a fresh start with a new dog that looks new, not a look alike that has his/her own quirks. Given a clone would be extremely similar in looks and temperament to a previous dog that you miss, I would find that disturbing. I'm ready to meet a new dog. I miss Dynamo dearly.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No. Don't they die very young?


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Animals like humans have a unique personality. I don't think that can be replicated through cloning.

I'd rather get to know a new dog on its own terms than try to live with a "copy" of a deceased dog.

The best way to honor the memory of a departed pet is to move forward and not pretend to live in the past.

For me, the biggest objection to cloning is it implies you can continue a deceased dog through a new one but that is an illusion.


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

I would LOVE to clone my last GSD. The best I can do is hope that someday I can use the frozen semen I got from him & MAYBE I'll get one half as good as he was.......


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hemicop said:


> I would LOVE to clone my last GSD. The best I can do is hope that someday I can use the frozen semen I got from him & MAYBE I'll get one half as good as he was.......


This is what I want from Karlo...he is still alive thankfully. I just want to keep him as he is now!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Nope. Sonny is my first GSD and I only want one first. Plus a clone wouldn't go through the same things that he and I hav e gone through which helped to create that bond that is unique to us.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Heartandsoul said:


> Nope. Sonny is my first GSD and I only want one first. Plus a clone wouldn't go through the same things that he and I hav e gone through which helped to create that bond that is unique to us.


Agreed. You can replicate the physical body to be sure but not the personality of the animal that died. I believe we cherish our pets because they are unique and special in a way no other pet is. Animals may look alike on the surface but as every pet lover knows, inside every one of them is truly different. An inferior copy of a previous pet won't bring back the one you knew.


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

I had my last dog for 16 years & I never thought I'd be able to love another dog. 9 months later, my boyfriend (now husband) & I moved in together & he wanted us to get a dog. We started "window shopping" online. My husband had never really had a dog, but he wanted something that looked like a wolf. 1 night I found a listing for a Siberian Husky that had been abused. I e-mailed the rescue & had an appointment to go see him the next day. He was so sweet to me. He was suppose to be "our" dog, but he ended up being "my" dog. 
Knowing how I feel now about my current dog & how I thought I could never really love another dog, I would not clone. As others have stated, it doesn't guarantee that you'll end up with basically the same dog. Plus now I do know that sometimes you end up with more than 1 dog that was "that 1 dog" that was special in ways that no other could ever be.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. I wouldn't want an exact replica to any of my dogs. There is no bringing a particular dog back. There would just be this look-alike who, no matter how good the dog was, would never measure up. It would be darn sad for the dog. Frame a picture of the dead dog, and fund a dog shelter with the money cloning a dog costs. Then your dog would live on. But the dog can't live on in an imitation.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I find the idea of cloning rather creepy, and I would never do that. There was a tv show on last year where a man would freeze-dry and mount your dead pet like a taxidermy.The people seemed to like it, but I would just be heartbroken looking at my dead pet stuffed.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly the sheep give us insight to what cloning is or isn't. IMO it specifically opened our eyes to what genetic vs environmental factors mean or at least opened the acceptance that environmental factors are equally and sometimes more important then the leetle dna thingies.

As we continue to genetically alter to please our current wants, with little concern to the future- cloning may end up being our savior from irreversible damage we are doing....

I think that people now understand more - that you may have a "look alike" but it will always be different - if it's a person, a dog or a tomato...


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

While genetically the same it would not be the same dog. They would not have the same memories and moments that made them special in the first place. I think that it would be no different than just getting a new dog. I am not against it but if I do not see it as a way to bring the old dog back...it will be an individual not the original dog. As far as genetics...unless you are talking about saving a species there are many great dogs out there with awesome genetics so I do not think cloning is necessary to preserve that.


----------



## MarkoI (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't have anything against it, however, I probably wouldn't do it though. It would remind me of my old dog.

Having said that I do need to further elaborate on the reality behind cloning. Cloning will make a genetically identical animal. Take identical twins for example, they are not the same person (of course). Sometimes they will even vary in height and some facial features based on the environment. Take this even further, because you are raising the two dogs at different times they might even look like a sibling or a child of your old dog rather than the dog itself.

Speaking of genetically identical pups, have any of you breeders ever confirmed or had a strong suspicion that two (or more?) in your litter were maternal (identical twins)?


----------



## justine.diaz (Nov 14, 2015)

I could never because it wouldn't be the same. After my Meisha passed I didn't even want to see Black shepherd puppies because I didn't want to create these false expectations in my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

